# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG EMMC 1.0.60.0

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.60.0 Daily Update - HTC,Samsung,Micromax* *EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.60.0 Daily Update  
 Added:
  - support Samsung SPH-L710 (Read/Write,OneClickRepair beta)
  - support Samsung GT-S5830i (Read/Write,OneClickRepair beta)
  - support HTC one V T320e PK75100 (Read/Write, OneClickRepair)
  - support Micromax  310G USB  MODEM (Read/Write)*

----------


## ahmeddvc

شكرا اخى العزيز

----------

